# Trades!



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Here's a quick list of a few things I'd like to have:

Sheepskin Cinch, 30-32"
Horn Bags
Saddle Bags
Decorative Spurs
Decorative Western Bit (functionality not important, just interesting shank)
Saddle...ideally, hornless aussie type, but anything that's semi qh will be considered. Or treeless, perhaps?


What I've got:

Felted Ponies, customized to look like your own.












Photography, either prints or notecards. Can be put on t-shirts as well. 










Eventually I'll have more handspun yarns.



Now, y'all add your trade lists :goodjob:


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1301388

Something is wrong with my PT mare, thought at first EPM, but is isn't. Her vet bills are piling up and my husband is not riding/hunting this season so we have agreed to sell this guy.

Right now Spunky is out on trial but thought I'd post the info if someone here is interested.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Should this be re-titled to include "For Sale?" Or maybe unsticky this one and repost....

LOL at putting Joe up for trade! Hope you find him a home soon.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey, whatever I can do to find that boy a home, eh???


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

What I have for trading:

1 fully enclosed, zippered hay bale bag, on wheels like a suitcase would be, so you can pack and roll a large square bale of hay (color black)

2 Kensington brand fly sheets. These are the heavy-duty type sheets, not the flimsy scrim sheets that sell for cheap. One (2002 model) is mostly tan in color, with some green threading, size 80. Used, but still useful. The other one is newer and less used, with a small hole in it from my silly TB (hole is not noticeable unless you look REALLY close). That one is tan and green plaid, size 76.

Real sheepskin halter fleece set, new condition, fits full sized horse halter. Useful for hauling, to prevent halter rubs, and VERY soft. (natural color)

1 large riding helmet, of the type common in riding schools (Lexington brand?) Fits my DH's head and he's 6'4" and 290 lbs. White plastic, in good condition, never worn in any wrecks.


What I need:

homemade soap and socks


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

How many bars of soap makes a 76" blanket, do you suppose??? 

And I think I may like a hay bag on wheels, too!

Do you think you need lotion with that soap?


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Kesoaps,
I think we have the makings of a deal  The used 76" fly sheet is worth about $40, I'd guess. The hay bale protector bag on wheels....can't remember what I paid for it, but I'm thinking $20 would be fair. It's made of that heavy material that backpacks are made from. The shipping might be on the pricey side for the bale protector, but if I ship both items together it should work out better. How will the trades work? Does the recipient of each item pay for that item's shipping costs? or do we work it out some other way?? 

And yes, lotion would be nice. What kind do you make?


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

:banana02:

Oooo...I make lots of kinds. Shea butter and silk in the recipe. I'll pack you up a nice big box of soaps and lotions.

Yes, we each pay for shipping. I'll be sure to add a few extra somethings to make up for the shipping from your end. Is there any particular likes or dislikes that you've got? I've got florals, herbal, fruits...and I'm running low so this week I'll need to make more so if there's something in particular you like, just ask and I can see if I've got that fragrance sitting about.

I like to get conformation numbers, too, when shipping. I wasn't doing that but good golly...you'd be surprised what the post office can do! Just ask poor wr...


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm so excited, lol! :rock:


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

So, just to clarify, I pay to ship the things you want and you pay to ship the things I want? That's fine. 

As for scents, I like rose, patchouli, cucumber, lavender, mint, sandalwood and anything generally "earthy" smelling


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

titansrunfarm said:


> http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1301388
> 
> Something is wrong with my PT mare, thought at first EPM, but is isn't. Her vet bills are piling up and my husband is not riding/hunting this season so we have agreed to sell this guy.
> 
> Right now Spunky is out on trial but thought I'd post the info if someone here is interested.



Spunky has been sold.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Hay bale tote and smaller of the two fly sheets are spoken for; but I still have the larger fly sheet, helmet and halter fleece set available. Will consider just about anything in trade....


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Larger fly sheet and large adult helmet still available for trade.


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

Can we sell things on here (instead of trading)? I have a very gently used Natural Ride saddle I need to get rid of. Tried Craigslist but I guess most people haven't heard of a NR before. I can't think of anything I'd need to trade for as we're moving and need to de-junk. I also have a Buddy Seat I no longer need, and a suede bareback pad... neither have ever been used.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

How much for the suede bareback pad?


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

Does $40 sound good? I paid $75. I'm negotiable.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Is the bareback pad still available? How big does the horse/mule/donkey have to be?


----------



## crisco41 (Dec 18, 2008)

how boutth e buddy seat? got a picture? and up to what size?


----------



## Graceless (Apr 28, 2003)

1.I have 2 pony *O* ring snaffle bits 4.5" 

2. pair of childrens size 13 ropers used once in a lesson. (to little run a bit small so 12.5?)

3. Jumping saddle 17.5" courbette(husar)

4.milepost gallop boots maroon front and rear set.(brand new! I just like polos)

5.52" girth used with jumping saddle( buckles are a bit cruddy/rusty on the exterior but in really good working order with some sand paper)

will trade a almost new pony bridle(med brown) with rubber reins for a Cob with either rubber or cotton reins no color preference 



Need(used and usable is fine of course)

size 1 and 13 jodphur boots

Jods to fit size 7 -10

14 in all purpose wide tree saddle or jumping; just something to fit the smaller girls.

42" girth (elastic ends at least on one side helps the kids )

Cob size bridle or missmatched pieces to make one work.
full cheek 5" snaffle would be nice to

kid sized glovesper request of the mare rider lol


----------



## Graceless (Apr 28, 2003)

I also found some half chaps they say 8/10 but really fit 6/7 better or smaller even
they are brown leather with zippers


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Oh... I need to get my list together!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I am in need of some easy boots in size 2. Would prefer the epics with the gaitors. Would be fine with some that have been worn quite a bit if the price is good. 

I could use some high quality nippers as well.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I am in need of a yearling size western show halter with matching lead.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Never used *Smooth EZ hoods* for Miniature horses. Two larges and one extra Small, colors are Pink, green anddark red.

$62.50 plus $10.00 shipping. Still quite a savings. _Will take Paypal, Bank cashiers checks and Post Office Money Orders only._











~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Stunning *custom Animal Artistry Bone China classic sized Rearing welsh pony stallion*. In perfect condition! There are flash highlights on the figure.

Asking $325.00 plus 10.00 shipping.










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Single Draft Pony harness..*
Only used a couple of times, I have a very nice black Leather Work Harness with Spots for sale and in a smoke free home. This is for a Single Harness and is set up for both field/logging work and carriage harness. So you can work and then go to town with out changing your harness. It comes with a, 18 Collar and Hames, back band and breeching. NO bridle. Will throw in the Collar pad for free. Should fit Work Ponies from 12.3 hands to 14.2 hands. Looks like the harness below.

Asking $550.00 plus shipping.










```````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

I am offering my *Custom painted AAA Bone China dappled Exmoor Pony *for sale. Is in Excellent condition with no breaks or chips. Comes from a Smoke free home. Please email for photos. $135.00 Firm

Free shipping in the lower 48 states, for shipping else where in the World please email me.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Classic Cover Ups club dry ultra fly sheet* in Blue, size 64". Only tried on my Icelandic once but it is too small, as the maker sizes their sheets small. Most likely would fit the Sec A welsh or taller Shetlands.

Asking $75.00..shipping included only in the Lower 48 states.









~~~~~~~~~~~``
More items to come


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

*Sprenger HO Swivel 3-Slot Liverpool 6 mouth*. Stainless Steel Cheek, Aurigan Mouth â from Germany. The balance and quality of this bit is bar none. Outstanding! Only used a couple of times before I had to sell my driving Fjord. Cost me $290.00 new not inlcuding shipping. 
Asking $189.00 plus $9.00 shipping

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~``
*Dr Cook Bitless driving Bridle*
Our Driving Headstall is made of Beta, a leather-like synthetic that is extremely strong and durable while requiring no maintenance or care. It is identical to the regular (riding) Beta headstall, with the addition of a throatlatch and blinders. Little used Driving bridle. Can be used with or without a bit. Excellent condition. Sized for a large fjord horse head.
Asking $125.00

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
More to come


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I would be willing to Trade the _*Sprenger driving bit*_, straight over for a like new pair of *MDC Intelligent Ultimate stirrups in size 4 3/4".*

Also willing to Trade the _*New Club dry fly sheet*_ for a *size 63" Weatherbeeta Airflow MeshFly Sheet With Standard Gussetts* in new condition.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Have a *"Horse's in Black"* _gortex Rain sheet in size 63_". Wonderful sheets but they are sized on the small side, hence the reason for selling.
Only tried it on my horse once,,,is too small.
Paid $155.00 plus shipping.... _asking $100.00_


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I have an old three legged blue tick **** hound , missing one ear, and blind in one eye, answers to the name lucky (for sale or trade) . HaHa lol just kiddin. Marc gotta have some fun some time.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

I have 16 Miniature Horse Voice magazines from 2002, this isn't in circulation anymore. I need a miniature fly mask for my little 30" mare or a fly sheet for her. Or I will sell them for $10.00 plus shipping if someone is interested.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Horses in Black rainsheet SOLD


----------



## McIntoshBunnys (Feb 6, 2010)

bergere said:


> Never used *Smooth EZ hoods* for Miniature horses. Two larges and one extra Small, colors are Pink, green anddark red.
> 
> $62.50 plus $10.00 shipping. Still quite a savings. _Will take Paypal, Bank cashiers checks and Post Office Money Orders only._
> 
> ...


Hi there. do you still have the pony harness?
Thanks


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

No the Large Pony Draft harness sold last week.


----------



## CampCook (Mar 14, 2010)

see below


----------



## CampCook (Mar 14, 2010)

bergere said:


> *Sprenger HO Swivel 3-Slot Liverpool 6 mouth*. Stainless Steel Cheek, Aurigan Mouth â from Germany. The balance and quality of this bit is bar none. Outstanding! Only used a couple of times before I had to sell my driving Fjord. Cost me $290.00 new not inlcuding shipping.
> Asking $189.00 plus $9.00 shipping
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~``
> ...


Is your Bitless driving Bridle still available ?
thanks


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

CampCook said:


> Is your Bitless driving Bridle still available ?
> thanks


Yes, it is.


----------



## CampCook (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi,
I'm interested in your Dr Cook driving bridle. Is it still available ??
thanks


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Have: 14" Circle Y Barrel Saddle, rough out, round skirt, leather-covered horn, very light weight, QH bars (would probably fit a mid-sized to large pony or small horse, fits my 4 yo Arab/QH), lambskin flocking in great condition. $450 + shipping

OR TRADE FOR:
16"-17" good quality western saddle with semi QH bars for my boyfriend. He doesn't care if it is a barrel saddle, roper, or pleasure saddle, but would prefer a suede seat. I insist on quality.


----------



## harmonyfarm (Feb 15, 2009)

We have a 17 year old, male, American Standard Horse for sale. We've tried 3 times to sell him on Craig's List. Had lots of calls, but no takers. He's such a beautiful horse and we bought him a year ago at an Amish auction. He was retired because he couldn't pull the families buggy any longer on long distances. But we need to sell him now. He comes with a saddle and blanket etc. Anybody have any ideas how we can sell him? Any of you interested? I'd love to trade him for a milk calf and a beef calf.....

Debbie


----------



## Pasohorsegal (Jun 14, 2011)

[COLOR="blue[/COLOR] I have a sale and trade list on my web site with where I am etc its www.horsetalessalestips.blogspot.com.


----------

